# Chukar/landscape photos for oil painting



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife is going to paint me a chukar/dog/hunter painting. I'm not very good with a camera while hunting so I don't have many live close up chukar photos for her to get some inspiration. She is looking for close up on chukars right before flushing, while flushing, before shot/etc. If you have some that include a hunter that would be great.

The hunter and dog are already picked out and luckily my ugly face won't be seen. The dog will be my "ugly" Griff. If anyone has anything willing to share please post up.

Thanks


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

These are not the best, I'm not much a photographer.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

www.pbase.com

Just type in "Chukar" in the search window and prepare to be amazed... I get a lot of my taxidermy reference pics on this sight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

_Here's a few for reference
Good luck with the painting_


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

My god who let that guy in here again
:shock:   8)


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice to see both of you guys back on here again. I always enjoyed your photos and stories.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

> Nice to see both of you guys back on here again. I always enjoyed your photos and stories.


_Thanks man_



> My god who let that guy in here again


_Some poor feller failed to close the back door the night before & the wrong dog came home_ 8)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Nice to see both of you guys back on here again. I always enjoyed your photos and stories.


Agreed, Quill takes some amazing pictures.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks guys. we really appreciate it. I'll post pics as it goes along.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Have a couple more i'm looking for









Thanks guys and gals

Quill , maybe I can last more than a week this time, u won't 
Just don't mention anything about a Douche Bag :lol: :lol:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. She has started and i thought I'd bring you along for the ride. Here is the rough sketch of what she wants to do:










We decided to take the hunter out of the painting so the real focus could be on the birds and the dog. I always love hunting chukars in the fresh skiff of snow so that will be included as well. Here is the painting so far (note it is a 24 in x 38 in):


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

_Looks good mawn!!!_


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Chukar/landscape photos for oil painting UPDATED!*

UPDATED!

Okay so here is the Work In Progress. I think it is coming along really well. I learned long ago that these oil paintings don't take true form until close to the end, but I'm really liking this one. Don't be afraid to give some feedback as she loves to hear it (good or bad)!

[attachment=0:2um04awc]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344914960.571867.jpg[/attachment:2um04awc]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My compliments to your wife. She should sell some of her work of the forum, I think it would go over really well


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I am no artist so I can't give any feedback other than I am excited to see the finished product. Don't forget to put legs on those chukars!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That dog looks angry. Why does he hate those birds so bad? 

I agree w Bax. You guys should sell the painting and prints here. I would buy some as I'm sure many others would. Don't be selfish. Those pictures should be shared! Amazing work Mrs. JUDDCT!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Haven't had a chance to update this thread. My wife has been working on other stuff (of course my painting gets pushed to the back of the "to do" list but that is okay). Still a lot to do to finish her up, but it is looking good. I think I'll hit this particular spot this weekend with the dog.

[attachment=0:30rikxpn]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1352169525.748000.jpg[/attachment:30rikxpn]


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry guys on not updating this thread (most probably don't care). But I'm getting excited to get my "Christmas present" this year from the wife. It has taken longer than expected as we sold our place, moved into a family members basement until we could close on our new home, and we recently had another little one so I let it slide. 

It isn't finished yet, but that is my WPG on point with the devil birds. What do you guys think so far. I think she has done an outstanding job. Enjoy!


----------



## A.Oakley28 (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful! Your wife is very talented. I'd be happy to purchase a painting from her someday. Looking forward to seeing the finished work!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Omg that is cool


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

jealous!


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank's for taking us on the journey. It is neat to see such talent.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, very NICE work! 8)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great post. Thanks for sharing her great talent with us. I have no artistic talent so I enjoy that of others.-----SS


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I know it's a little late but a certain brother of mine has taken some great chukar shots.

http://www.flytowater.com/search?up...-max=2012-01-01T00:00:00-07:00&max-results=33

The painting is looking good, can't wait to see it all finished and framed!


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

So cool. Thanks for posting this. It has been fun to follow. What a talent!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I know it's a little late but a certain brother of mine has taken some great chukar shots.
> 
> http://www.flytowater.com/search?up...-max=2012-01-01T00:00:00-07:00&max-results=33
> 
> The painting is looking good, can't wait to see it all finished and framed!


Great shots. I'll have her look over them as they will help with detail.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> So cool. Thanks for posting this. It has been fun to follow. What a talent!


I knew I had a good one when our first date (she asked me out) included fly fishing for high country brookies.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow! Judd, you have a very talented wife! Beautiful!


----------

